# Frequent Pooping But Constipated?



## WonkyColon

I have IBS-A.For the last week, I've been pooping like 8 times a day but my poop is hard and pellet-like, as if I'm constipated. There's only a relatively small amount each time, like 6 little marble-sized pellets.I'm having the usual cramping, but that never goes away for me.Has this happened to anyone else? Everything I read says that pellet-poop is a sign of constipation, but I wouldn't be going frequently if that's the issue, right?Thanks...


----------



## iknowtheproblem

I know all about this. I go around 4-5 times a day and yet when we did an x-ray it showed there was still a lot of stool left in me. I still don't understand how I can go so many times and still be backed up. My stools are very small but bigger than a marble even though I go in large quantities every time I have a bowel movement. The doctors don't know what is going on and neither do I. If you find something that works for you please let me know. The only thing I might have missed is possible thyroid problems but I'm going to get that checked out next.


----------



## mrman

Yep, I get that one too.Exactly the same symptons, which are then often followed by diarrhea or just days of excess bowel habbits.If you must know, for the past few days I've been going at least 5 times a day with all different kinds of looking stool. Madness.


----------



## WonkyColon

Thanks so much guys. Good to know that I'm not the only one. @iknowtheproblem: my thyroid's normal, if that tells you anything. Do you have other symptoms of thyroid disease?mrman: Do you have worse cramping during those episodes? Changes in color? I sometimes wonder if it would be a good idea to use a laxative during those episodes, but if I'm already going frequently, maybe that's not a good idea?


----------



## skoshland

Hi Wonkycolon, Just to be sure have you had a diagnosis of Ibs-a and eliminated other possible illnesses such as lactose intolerance and celiac disease? You might want to try some stool softeners or maybe some type of fiber like some leafy vegatable or soluble fiber in fruit like apple. That said IBS is a mind body illness and you need to treat both the mind and the body. There are many ways to treat the mind with excercise, yoga, relaxation techniques you might also consider Hypnosis (by a trained hypnotherapist for IBS) or even Cognitive Behavior therapy. IBS is a learned illness. Our mind and body have learned to create this situation. It is like a cycle where we sense something in our bowel and our mind subconsciously responds to this to make the bowel worse and so on.


----------



## iknowtheproblem

WonkyColon said:


> Thanks so much guys. Good to know that I'm not the only one. @iknowtheproblem: my thyroid's normal, if that tells you anything. Do you have other symptoms of thyroid disease?mrman: Do you have worse cramping during those episodes? Changes in color? I sometimes wonder if it would be a good idea to use a laxative during those episodes, but if I'm already going frequently, maybe that's not a good idea?


I do actually. I have been having tight chest pain and problems getting a deep breathe recently. I'm going to get it checked out just to make sure, but as always I'm kind of hoping it is the problem because at least that would explain some of the problems I am having and it is easily treatable. If it comes back normal, I'm still going to have the same problems and I'm still going to be in the dark to what is going on with my insides.


----------



## Kathleen M.

One thing that can happen a lot in IBS (something like 70% of IBSers when they test) is the rectum's nerves are hypersensitive.So instead of waiting until it really is full it will send "gotta go" signals when there is just a little bit in there, rather than a "full load". This reactivity can also be a source of pain and urgency, and why a common symptom of IBS is the pain/urgency/discomfort eases after a BM. Once the rectum is empty again it calms back down.


----------



## Prudy

I can attest to what Kathleen says.. my IBS is like that.. any stool in my rectum... and I fell like I have to go now.... sometimes I can fight off the urge when I have already went several times.. sometime I can't.. Right now I am going through constipation which is a whole new game for me... Let me tell you.. I will take D any time.. well I would rather not take either.. just be normal.. that is..


----------



## iknowtheproblem

Kathleen M. said:


> One thing that can happen a lot in IBS (something like 70% of IBSers when they test) is the rectum's nerves are hypersensitive.So instead of waiting until it really is full it will send "gotta go" signals when there is just a little bit in there, rather than a "full load". This reactivity can also be a source of pain and urgency, and why a common symptom of IBS is the pain/urgency/discomfort eases after a BM. Once the rectum is empty again it calms back down.


Have you heard of anything that would treat this so that the rectum could hold a normal amount of stool again without sending those signals? If I could get this fixed, my problems would be solved.


----------



## iknowtheproblem

Thyroid test came back normal. Wondering what else I can do at this point. I feel like I'm running out of options.


----------



## aloemandy

Aloe Vera Gel can help ease the symptoms of all forms of IBS, but you must get the correct dosage and be told how to increase it and what to expect from it.It is not a miracle cure, but a lot of people get relief from using it and some even become symptom free for a lot of the time. It must be a GEL drink and not a juice which is far too low in pure aloe with too much "other stuff".I can give you further advice on this if you visit my site at [URL deleted, posting your sales site violates the terms of service]Thanks for listening - and hope this helps


----------



## iknowtheproblem

So was that post legit or was it just somebody trying to sell their product?


----------



## TummyDepressed

Hi Kathleen - I too would be interested if there is anything that can help reduce this 'hypersensitivity'.Would anti spasmodics help?


----------



## Kathleen M.

Antispasmodics may relax the muscles for a bit and can sometimes be used.Sometimes the sensitivity is more in the nerves so low dose antidepressants tends to "turn the volume down" a bit. Kinda like when you play with electronics to increase the signal to noise ratio by reducing the noise.They don't prevent you from feeling the pain signals you want to feel (so they don't knock all pain down like a narcotic would) but they tend to "filter out" the inappropriate pain signals.


----------



## JackReynolds

aloemandy said:


> So was that post legit or was it just somebody trying to sell their product?


It was both, I think. I'll vouch for aloe vera gels having a noticeable laxative effect. A couple months ago, I was on a proton pump inhibitor that turned my soft stool into hard constipation. I started taking the aloe vera gels before breakfast and dinner to soothe some duodenitis and was pleasantly surprised to see my bowel movements turn into the things dreams are made of (well-formed and requiring practically no effort). I took NOW brand gel capsules, so I can't speak to the efficacy of a gel drink, though.


----------



## Pinkfrog26

I get exactly the same and they are sometimes hard to get out and only a few little marbles at a time. Recently though i have had really good big ones (sorry to be crude) but still get cramping more than if i had the little ones, weird but hey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## iknowtheproblem

JackReynolds said:


> It was both, I think. I'll vouch for aloe vera gels having a noticeable laxative effect. A couple months ago, I was on a proton pump inhibitor that turned my soft stool into hard constipation. I started taking the aloe vera gels before breakfast and dinner to soothe some duodenitis and was pleasantly surprised to see my bowel movements turn into the things dreams are made of (well-formed and requiring practically no effort). I took NOW brand gel capsules, so I can't speak to the efficacy of a gel drink, though.


Do you have a link to the product you speak of? This sounds very promising and I would love to get some more info on it.


----------



## iknowtheproblem

I'm going to go pick up some aloe vera today from local whole foods. I also contacted my doctor asking for any other antidepressants that she recommends that would help with this problem. Hoping I can find the right combination of things in order to get back to normal.


----------



## iknowtheproblem

Picked up 32 oz of George's aloe vera juice. Going to try it for a month and see what happens can't hurt.


----------



## anth

i have the same symptoms as posted. i try magnesium (because i was under the impression i was constipated) which either does nothing or i get d. if i get d, i then balance it out with a tramadol and feel good for the day and the following day. ridiculous haha. let us know how you go with the aloe veira.


----------



## CloudStrife

Have you tried a laxative to see what happens? I'm curious as to how much stool afterwards will come out. It's possible to go frequently, but still be constipated because you're backed up. Your colon can hold several days worth of stool, however you're supposed to eliminate a meal in 24-48 hours. If it takes longer, the stoll gets too dry and hard.Also, it's possible that your body isn't giving you the urge to go when it should due to rectal dysfunction. Or, you may have the urge but you have a structural issue, like narrowing of the anus. Either of these would usually require prior trauma, like severe constipation or diarrhea in the past; did you have that?


----------



## gsm_pa

If you're straining to get those pellets out, you're going to end up with hemorrhoids and anal fissures. The reason you're going 8 times a day is because you're not eliminating the entire content of the rectum. I think the reason why you're getting constipated this way is that you're not getting enough of a micronutrient that your body thinks it needs. I think a signal is being sent to your colon to removes water so that your body can get that dissolved micronutrient from the water. You need to find out what micronutrient you're lacking by experimenting with different foods and supplements. In the mean time you have to empty the entire rectum without straining. The best way I personally found is to get dirty and pull those pellets out with a soaped up finger. Following the pellets I always found soft feces, easily eliminated with a normal bowel movement. The frequency was then once a day without straining, but I have yet to find out what micronutrient I'm lacking.


----------

